# Police & a Donkey



## Southern by choice (Dec 1, 2015)

From FB- https://www.facebook.com/topic/Norm...rce=whrt&position=8&trqid=6223528005633560139



 
*City of Norman, OK Police Department*
Police rescued donkey in Norman 
 · 11 hrs · Edited · 
Our officers encounter unexpected things every day while on-duty. This morning, Officer Kyle Canaan responded to a call regarding a donkey on the loose in the 8100 block of 120th Avenue NE. To ensure the safety of the animal, he helped transport the donkey to a nearby home for safe keeping until its owner could be located.

It's not everyday that you see a donkey in the backseat of a police car!


----------



## Mike CHS (Dec 2, 2015)

I would love to see a video of him getting that donkey into the back seat.


----------



## promiseacres (Dec 2, 2015)

if I lost a donkey this guy would be great to be around.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 2, 2015)

Maybe the donkey likes to ride in the back of cop cars.........


----------



## HomesteaderWife (Dec 6, 2015)

That made my day complete


----------



## goatgurl (Dec 6, 2015)

lets face it folks the Norman Oklahoma police department is use to working with asses.  That is where the university of Oklahoma is located.  Boomer Sooners!


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 6, 2015)

goatgurl said:


> lets face it folks the Norman Oklahoma police department is use to working with asses.  That is where the university of Oklahoma is located.  Boomer Sooners!


----------



## Ferguson K (Dec 6, 2015)

My favorite part us the face he makes when he's telling people the donkey left him a warm present to clean up.


----------



## sadieml (Jan 18, 2016)

ABSOLUTELY AWESOME!!!


----------

